# MK2 to MK3 experience?



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi all

Just done a deal on a MK3 SLine TFSI STronic Daytona Grey. Pick it up in couple weeks.

Looking forward to the upgrade.

Just wondering what others have experienced going from MK2 to MK3??

Thanks


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

As much as I loved my MK2 the MK3 feels like a real step up. Interior is amazing.

Even with the odd niggle I cannot really fault the car and it's always a pleasure to drive.

You won't regret moving to the MK3.

Great choice in colour too. Enjoy!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

it's a whole new world in every way.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I've literally gone from a mk2 RS to a mk3 RS, not had the car 24 hrs yet.

I'll post some thoughts once I have them all!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

sukrw said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just done a deal on a MK3 SLine TFSI STronic Daytona Grey. Pick it up in couple weeks.
> 
> ...


I think the mk3 moves things on in the same way the mk2 did over the mk1.

I had a mk2 TTS and TT RS. My mk3 TTS is as quick as the RS... handles MUCH better than either of my mk2's, interior - night and day better, better looks - sharper, more aggressive. Steering is a big improvement, but only in Dynamic. Fuel economy is better than my mk2 TTS. Averaging 33mpg (mk2 was 29) and 36 to 40 is easily doable when you're happy to take it easy. All the new tech is a step up too, including of course the virtual dash and B&O (improvement over the BOSE). More options to chose from as well, when compare to the mk2. All in all, the mk3 is a big leap forward from the mk2 IMO. I still felt in the mk2 like I was just driving an S3 with a nice dress, but not so the mk3 TT, which IMO is also quite a bit better than the latest RS3, which I briefly owned (noise and brakes aside of course). I'm patiently waiting for the chance to order the mk3 TT RS in the spec I want... the first batch of dealer cars sadly didn't appeal. I'm being told late this year and better wheel options coming for that car. Wheel (sic) see I guess, but looking at the horrors on the new RS5 (they look similar to the 20" sh1tters on the TTRS), I'll not hold my breath :lol:


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Excellent guys, thank you all for the posts about your feelings. Much appreciated.

sounds like you are all loving the MK3 over the MK2 which is awesome. I'm on my 2nd MK2 so I'm really looking forward to my MK3 which by all accounts will be amazing!!!

The next couple of weeks will drag on but will be worth it when I get it.

Happy days


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I had a MK1 225 coupe for 7 years & MK2 TTS for 6 years picked up my MK3 TTS Black Edition last Wednesday...
Massive improvement in every way.. performance, steering, and the options...some of which I believe should be standard ie deluxe aircon. For me I had to spec lot of options to get the car I wanted...I bought a car registered in March to get around the road tax price hike... the interior is superb very well laid out & high quality
The virtual cockpit is great but you need the navigation to really appreciate it...B/O sound is excellent...I tried the matrix lights out last night..very impressive...
You will love it...it's going to be a long few weeks...

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds awesome. Nice spec you have there and on the TTS too. Very nice. 
I do love the TTS model but just couldn't afford it or get the one I wanted. Shame. Glad you are loving yours.

Mine will come with:
Daytona Grey
STronic
Tech pack 
Comfort and sound system (B&O)
Matrix LED lights
Electric folding mirrors
Deluxe air con
Front and rear parking sensors 
Lane assist
Heated seats
19" alloys
Apologies if some of the above are bundled in the "packs".
The only thing I will miss is cruise control but might get that retro fitted if needs be. 
Yes long couple weeks....


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nice spec, them 2 weeks are going to be painful. Hope there go fast for you.


----------



## NoWayMan73 (May 21, 2017)

sukrw said:


> Sounds awesome. Nice spec you have there and on the TTS too. Very nice.
> I do love the TTS model but just couldn't afford it or get the one I wanted. Shame. Glad you are loving yours.
> 
> Mine will come with:
> ...


I ordered my MK3 a couple of weeks ago. TT Daytona Grey Black Edition 2.0 TFSi manual and only specced up to the comfort pack and also the folding mirrors. It comes with cruise control as standard, so I'd check yours again. I remember when I bought my MK2, the sales person told me it didn't come with lots of things I wanted, but when I picked the car up and checked, it had everything!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

NoWayMan73 said:


> sukrw said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds awesome. Nice spec you have there and on the TTS too. Very nice.
> ...


sukrw says in another post that its a late 2015 model. Cruise only became standard in MY17 models from May 2016 onwards.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

sukrw said:


> Sounds awesome. Nice spec you have there and on the TTS too. Very nice.
> I do love the TTS model but just couldn't afford it or get the one I wanted. Shame. Glad you are loving yours.
> 
> Mine will come with:
> ...


You have a good spec too! The matrix lights are worth having for the dynamic indicators alone  The headlights work great at night pretty impressive glad I went for them...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Dino_Donis said:


> You have a good spec too! The matrix lights are worth having for the dynamic indicators alone  The headlights work great at night pretty impressive glad I went for them...


+1


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Yes mine is a September 2015 so unfortunately it does not have the cruise control. It would seem many of the TT are not spec with cruise control. I guess it's not everyone's top option as it's a little drivers car but for me commuting through many speed trap areas it's nice to click on the cruise at the speed limit. I will see how I get on without it and if I really miss it I will get it retro fitted. Anyone know how much that would cost? I had Audi dealer retro fit cruise to my current TT but I think the MK3 cruise has limited too so will be a bit more pricey.

Can't wait to try out the matrix lights. Hope they are as good as the videos showing them.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

sukrw said:


> Yes mine is a September 2015 so unfortunately it does not have the cruise control. It would seem many of the TT are not spec with cruise control. I guess it's not everyone's top option as it's a little drivers car but for me commuting through many speed trap areas it's nice to click on the cruise at the speed limit. I will see how I get on without it and if I really miss it I will get it retro fitted. Anyone know how much that would cost? I had Audi dealer retro fit cruise to my current TT but I think the MK3 cruise has limited too so will be a bit more pricey.
> 
> Can't wait to try out the matrix lights. Hope they are as good as the videos showing them.


Cruise not available as a retro-fit via Audi garages, I was told it would be too expensive and difficult but nevertheless I kept enquiring over two years and nothing has changed in this time.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

So in case you haven't seen it, I've posted my first thoughts about my mk3 here http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1548457


----------

